# Budget Digital Camera (£150)



## aqua (Jul 13, 2005)

OK, we (bees and I) have been talking about digital cameras

apart from the fact he wants one that costs the same as some countries debts  we've agreed it needs to be cheapish cos we want it to take to festivals, out on nights out etc so can't be anything too expensive

that and the fact I'm skint  

I don't understand much about cameras except that I love my little APS one  so I'm turning to the greater U75 people

what do you have? do you like it? how much did it cost? are you happy with it or would you swop it? those kind of things please 

thank you

edited to add apparantly I'm a bit odd that I take photos with my right eye so view finders are nearly always in the wrong place - can you tell me if yours is comfy to use too please


----------



## exosculate (Jul 13, 2005)

Canon A95 on a budget - no question.


----------



## Jangla (Jul 13, 2005)

Boots are doing the Canon Powershot A75 (I think) for about 80 quid at the moment provided you go in store and not online.  Some kind of clearance sale of all camera equipment - minimum 50% off.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 13, 2005)

Jangla said:
			
		

> Boots are doing the Canon Powershot A75 (I think) for about 80 quid at the moment provided you go in store and not online.  Some kind of clearance sale of all camera equipment - minimum 50% off.




Blimey that is a bargain!


----------



## aqua (Jul 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Blimey that is a bargain!



is it any good though


----------



## exosculate (Jul 13, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> is it any good though




Its a great camera for what your after.

Buy it!


----------



## JTG (Jul 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Canon A95 on a budget - no question.



Absolutely.

That's what I've got, you've probably seen me using it aqua. Cost me about £200 in Jessop but you can probably get the 75 or 85 (earlier versions) for far less (see Jangla's post above).

The thing I love about it is the fold out screen thingy which means I can take pics at all sorts of angles without having to be a contortionist to see what I'm taking. It's dead easy to use and I've taken far better pics with it than I ever did before I got it. I wouldn't part with it for anything else at the same end of the market now


----------



## exosculate (Jul 13, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Absolutely.
> 
> That's what I've got, you've probably seen me using it aqua. Cost me about £200 in Jessop but you can probably get the 75 or 85 (earlier versions) for far less (see Jangla's post above).
> 
> The thing I love about it is the fold out screen thingy which means I can take pics at all sorts of angles without having to be a contortionist to see what I'm taking. It's dead easy to use and I've taken far better pics with it than I ever did before I got it. I wouldn't part with it for anything else at the same end of the market now




I'm with you - they are the best budget cameras on the market.


----------



## aqua (Jul 13, 2005)

*plans trip to boots at lunchtime*


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 13, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> apart from the fact he wants one


*
O!

M!

G!
*






*get back up off floor and re perches on stool...._taking deep breaths! _


----------



## aqua (Jul 13, 2005)

I know  there is only one he thinks "*is getting there*" with picture quality though and thats the Nikon 

but he's also at work so I'm safe posting about digital cameras till tonight and he sees this


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 13, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> he sees this



I'm sure it'll me okaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Jangla (Jul 13, 2005)

Argos have a clearance on too - 150 squid for the powershot A85 :


----------



## aqua (Jul 13, 2005)

what about this?

http://www.boots.com/shop/product_d...1046878&classificationid=1036817&slmRefer=000


----------



## Jangla (Jul 13, 2005)

Not bad but be aware it only comes with a 16mb memory stick - an upgrade is expensive coz it's gotta be a Sony.

You may also find better deals in store.


----------



## aqua (Jul 13, 2005)

ah right, see I wouldn't know which memory sticks aremore expensive  thanks jangla!

I like the idea of a swivvel screen though


----------



## JTG (Jul 13, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> I like the idea of a swivvel screen though



They are wicked 

One of the other things I like about my Canon is the mode where you can take pics of moving objects or even from moving objects. Very useful and most interesting to play around with.


----------



## aqua (Jul 13, 2005)

*sulks*

Boots have sold out of the A75 both in store and online 

any other ideas cos over £150 is really out of my league


----------



## Jangla (Jul 13, 2005)

Have a look at the other deals online.  The minolta dimage z10  is nice but a little large.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2005)

Canon A75 http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...m9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=60417&_LOC=UK - buy used for £63
http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=62333


----------



## aqua (Jul 13, 2005)

would you?

buy second hand I mean?


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> would you?
> 
> buy second hand I mean?


If I was a bit brassic and it was from a reputable firm, sure!


----------



## aqua (Jul 13, 2005)

hmmmm

*goes off to ponder and consult*

thanks for the help everyone  xxx


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 13, 2005)

Canon S70 (7 megapix) plus 1gb card plus Lowepro case £215...

bargin ....


----------



## Cid (Jul 13, 2005)

iirc the A75 doesn't have the flip-out screen - that was first used on the A80. I still have my A70, and still use it when I need a compact digi. It's a very good series, but plagued by the dread error 18 (i think), which I think is a lense based malfunction. It can be sorted, but this takes about 4 weeks - think someone found a DIY method which was posted up here quite recently, but this might invalidate the warrantee. Also good because you can get a lens thread adapter - while the specific lenses aren't that great it does mean you can use filters.


----------



## aqua (Jul 13, 2005)

Cid said:
			
		

> iirc the A75 doesn't have the flip-out screen - that was first used on the A80. I still have my A70, and still use it when I need a compact digi. It's a very good series, but plagued by the dread error 18 (i think), which I think is a lense based malfunction. It can be sorted, but this takes about 4 weeks - think someone found a DIY method which was posted up here quite recently, but this might invalidate the warrantee. Also good because you can get a lens thread adapter - while the specific lenses aren't that great it does mean you can use filters.



did you just speak english? 

arse that it doesn't have the flip out screen though  thats such a bugger

I'll carry on trawling although that web offer is extremely tempting


----------



## aqua (Jul 13, 2005)

huh? wtf?

have I just found my true love?


----------



## Jangla (Jul 13, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> huh? wtf?
> 
> have I just found my true love?


Niiiice.  That's a lorra pixels for 150 notes!!!  Be prepared to wait if you order through ebuyer though.  Although friends have had few problems with them (on average), I've only ordered from them a couple of times and they're always late.  Not as bad as dabs.com but nevertheless not delivered when agreed.


----------



## aqua (Jul 14, 2005)

*waits for delivery man*


----------



## exosculate (Jul 14, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> *waits for delivery man*




You wont regret it.


----------



## aqua (Jul 14, 2005)

I better not  

A95 hopefully *crosses everything* on its way, with a 512mb card too


----------



## exosculate (Jul 14, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> I better not
> 
> A95 hopefully *crosses everything* on its way, with a 512mb card too




I recommend you buy a high speed charger and four 2300+ nimh batteries. Two sets is a good idea.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 14, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I recommend you buy a high speed charger and four 2300+ nimh batteries. Two sets is a good idea.



seconded...and another card plus separate card reader ....The Beees will be doing the learninge of discovering photography allover agin...it's the same,,,but then soooooooooooooooooo DIFFERENT!  





_*watches space to observe Bees doing the nerd_snapper_thang!!!! :mwahahahahahaha:_


----------



## aqua (Jul 14, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I recommend you buy a high speed charger and four 2300+ nimh batteries. Two sets is a good idea.



that was my next purchase  anywhere good to go for them? (where good, read cheap  )


----------



## aqua (Jul 14, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> _*watches space to observe Bees doing the nerd_snapper_thang!!!! :mwahahahahahaha:_



twas funny last night when he hopped onto dpreview to read about it "cos I want to see if its ok"

10mins later he said "yeah, seems ok"

this man doesn't get excited


----------



## aqua (Jul 14, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> seconded...and another card plus separate card reader ....The Beees will be doing the learninge of discovering photography allover agin...it's the same,,,but then soooooooooooooooooo DIFFERENT!



why do I need a second card? and why do I need a card reader?


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 14, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> why do I need a second card? and why do I need a card reader?



Card:::Coz he'll be going for mega sized file to max_on about the quality of his megapixel oooomphness<<<you watch he will try to talk like this!!!!!>>>>it's a disease...digicamitis!  

Reader:::Coz he'll still want to take pictures and won't be able to resist downloading the ones he's just shot...which he'll then think he can better...then the other card will be filled with bracketted exposures while the other one takes sooooooooooooo long to unload coz the images are uber_gurt!  

Look forward to see the Sobbin & Knobbin Thread about Your partners nu_luuuuuuuuuuurver!!!


----------



## aqua (Jul 14, 2005)

I would like to point out that this is MY camera

MY camera

if there is any hogging to be done it'll be done by me  

*hides memory card and refuses to share*

LOL @ digicamitus though


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 14, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> I would like to point out that this is MY camera



I'm fkkkkin BEAMING for ya!!!  

*Beees???...... crushed????!  

go gurl_go gurl_go gurl!!!!!  
_

*looks forward to seeing macro_shots of aqua toe_nails and Bees earwax!_


----------



## aqua (Jul 14, 2005)

tbh one of the reasons I really liked it was cos the reports I read said its a simple point and shoot or you can be snazzy

I'm seeing a new "keep him quiet" toy 

now will someone make the delivery man bring it to me NOW


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 14, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> point and shoot or you can be snazzy



snazzzz_on!  


seriously...enjoy the damn thing...do the battery thing to and take as many picture as you can obsessively do,,,get a feel for it,,,don't try and save everything at first...thought you WILL!,,,but honestly take pictures of anything and everything and anywhere and learn how it feels in most conditions and you'll get sooooo much out of it.  

And most of all don't let Beees near it!


----------



## aqua (Jul 14, 2005)

is this the batteries people were talking about?

http://www.batterylogic.co.uk/uniross-sprint-ultra-fast-charger-rc104387-inc-2500-mah-batteries.htm


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 14, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> is this the batteries people were talking about?



now here's a thing..be careful of your battery choice...check out the camera...be careful as to not put in a size of mhA that exceeds your cameras capacity...just ask the manufacturer/look up in destruction manual/web search..take note of the max ...it is quite simple but quite important. 

I'll step away now and let others play.


----------



## aqua (Jul 14, 2005)

the things you learn on here


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 14, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> the things you learn on here



some learn...some dunt!!!


----------



## aqua (Jul 14, 2005)

ok smart arse 

http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital/PowerShot_A95/index.asp?specs=1 is what it says for the specs but it says nothing about NiMH batteries (other than the canon ones)

where do I look next


----------



## aqua (Jul 14, 2005)

http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/49673/art/canon/4-batteries-nimh-2300-mah.html

says they work on my camera


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 14, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> ok smart arse



<<<<awwwwr>>>> I dint me you!    

erm...goes to look at link...comes backi.,..right then not enough info,,,as in the bit I'm looking for...I'm not trying to scare you but _advise_,,,sticking a 2300 into my 'older' digicam for example..would prolly not be wise...and tbh I wouldn't jus in case...I stick with a max of 2200...jus chk it out...the reason i bought it up is for other to learn too too.

tooodle_loo!


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 14, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> says they work on my camera



Yay! :*shimmies*:


----------



## aqua (Jul 14, 2005)

right well

Battery Charger Kit CBK4-200, is what canon say to use and thats 2300 NiMH batteries

*pretends she'd checked already *

and this site says
http://www.nomatica.co.uk/index.asp?chargement=/accessoires/photo_accusEN.htm but there is no way on this planet I'mpaying £47 for the one with "canon" written on it


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 14, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> I'mpaying £47 for the one with "canon" written on it



No you aren't your are going to get a Uniross one I reckons,,,from Argos or some such...  

*can I go now Miss I need to have a weeeee?


----------



## aqua (Jul 14, 2005)

sorry I meant am I fuck paying ..... 

yes you may be excused  thanks for your help


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 14, 2005)

Hmmmmmm  

I _might_ have a play with it I guess.... 


And you can shut it Squelch. 



I still want a D2X though, when I've got a spare 3 grand....


----------



## aqua (Jul 15, 2005)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> I still want a D2X though, when I've got a spare 3 grand....



I want never gets


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 15, 2005)

*And youse knows it!!!!*




			
				beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> And you can shut it Squelch.



Not the first to wish...but the latest to have Their wish unfullfilled!!!


NahnahnannahNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!


Beees is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo goin to play digi!!!!!!!


----------



## aqua (Jul 15, 2005)

only if he's a good boy


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 15, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> only if he's a good boy



*_waits to see pickees of beeees_*...beggging!!!*


----------



## aqua (Jul 16, 2005)

I have a pictures of bees eating?

http://www.pbase.com/aquasphotos/image/46258468



me likes this camera  and him indoors reports "aye, it's ok"


----------



## exosculate (Jul 16, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> me likes this camera  and him indoors reports "aye, it's ok"




Cool. Told you.


----------



## aqua (Jul 19, 2005)

that camera is fun  very pleased with it


----------

